# who should pay and how much



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> I just installed 18 T5 high bays in a school gymnasium. I installed the lights 20' off of the floor. The GC told me the mounting height. After all the lights were done the school principal sees them and says they are too low and wants them raised (varying from 2' - 4') So with that being said who should pay for them to be raised?
> Me ?
> GC?
> School?
> And how much would you charge ?


School should pay GC, GC should pay you.

Get a signed Change order, flat rate price the change.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> I just installed 18 T5 high bays in a school gymnasium. I installed the lights 20' off of the floor. The GC told me the mounting height. After all the lights were done the school principal sees them and says they are too low and wants them raised (varying from 2' - 4') So with that being said who should pay for them to be raised?
> Me ?
> GC?
> School?
> And how much would you charge ?


The school and charge top dollar as well..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Uh, was the principal authorized by the GC to alter the original contract? 


Or was there even a contract?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

If you are subbing to the GC then he will be the one to pay you after he approves and signs your change order. Do not do the work without a set price and a preapproved and signed change order.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Uh, was the principal authorized by the GC to alter the original contract?
> 
> 
> Or was there even a contract?


there is a contract, prints and specs. but the GC dictated the height of the lights. the principal is authorized. This is a private school not a public school so the 2 principals have say.

Again how much would you charge?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> there is a contract, prints and specs. but the GC dictated the height of the lights. the principal is authorized. This is a private school not a public school so the 2 principals have say.
> 
> Again how much would you charge?


What is your calculated hourly rate take that times the number of hours it will take you plus profit. Don't forget to charge for lift if you are supplying it and also I always add a surcharge when I get over 10' for the added danger and time.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> Again how much would you charge?


Let's assume a couple things here wiz.

1. Open gym, nothing got put in your way.
2. Lift is still on site, didn't get returned yet, and days still left on rental.
3. Fixtures are jack chained up, with slack left in the mc, ad not piped.

18 fixtures, 9 MH to move them up. 

Minumum would be $900.

Anything in the above list, would have to be added if not true. Like you need to call for the lift again, the tables and chairs got put back, and now someone has to move them, everything is piped with EMT right to the fixture rather than mc whips....ect.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalwiz said:


> .........Again how much would you charge?


That would already be decided and stated in the contract. Usually, normal service call rates.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> Let's assume a couple things here wiz.
> 
> 1. Open gym, nothing got put in your way.
> 2. Lift is still on site, didn't get returned yet, and days still left on rental.
> ...


That is exactly the price I came up with at $50 per fixture. 
I would rewire every fixture to get rid of the slack. All of your assumptions are right


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> That is exactly the price I came up with at $50 per fixture.
> I would rewire every fixture to get rid of the slack. All of your assumptions are right


Until some other guy comes along or even the principle and says they're too high and wants them lowered a "smidge".


----------

